# Help...?!?!?



## tiffy&chuck (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey. I am new here and I have a question...?! My I have had Tiffany since about august, and I am having no luck getting her to be less afraid of me...I dont try and force anything upon her and I dont remember ever doing anything to scare her, but she just hates everyone!! She wasnt too old when I bought her and they said I should have no problems tameing her because she was young, but shes scared of everything...she doesnt even like most toys she just sits there...:wacko:I am an experienced budgie owner and I have 5 tame little birdies, and I have never had problems like this with them...I was told it was a simmilar training process but every bird is different...

Tiffy was looking rather ratty and had messy feathers and she seemed lonely, so I bought Chucky. They get along great and she is looking much better, but her manners havnt changed. She hisses and opens her wings up defensively if I even walk by the cage at the wrong time!! Chucky is adorable tho...he isnt finger tame yet but I dont expect these problems from him...hes so playful and cute  He even mimics the clicking sound I make at them already and I have only hade him for a month and a half...

My question is... Why does she act this way? She is kept in a low stress environment and Nothing bad, to my knowlege, has ever happened to her...What could she be so afraid of...? She sits there and shakes, shes not sick, and she hides and hisses and BITES hard!!! Im am really at a loss anymore of what I can do I dont want to bother her worse, but I want to be her friend.....?!?!?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

It sounds like she just needs extra time. Here is an article I found, hope it helps  http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-beh...-bird-behavior/taming-budgies-cockatiels.aspx


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That must be hard to know you've only done right by her and still have her scared. You don't know what happened to her before you got her, so there's possibly a reason that she doesn't like people. I would just keep working with her, see if you can eventually get her to talk a treat from your hand (like millet), then you can use that as a training aid.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Keep working with her and don't be scared. Even the tamest of all females will still try the "fake" bite/hiss. I would try and hang out with her outside of her cage. Just sit there and watch tv, etc. That way she gets comfortable with you.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh right...hmmm. One thing is, is that she must never defeat you. You just have to try and ignore the negative behaivor, even though the biting and hissing. Also, I'm sure you don't, but don't shout at her. She won't understand that. You just have to keep going and never give up. Have you thought about wing clipping her?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I thought that with Earl the first week or so  But then one day it just clicked in his mind that humans are not going to hurt him. To tame him, me and my family kept putting our hand in the cage for 10 mins about 3-4 times a day(we took turns), every day without fail.  
At first we put our hand at the front and then on the second day moved it a little bit closer. We also put millet on our hands(after about a week), just keep talkin to her Good Luck!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

When I first brought Spike home and opened his carrier to get him out. He looked like the most vicious animal in the world  He is great now though just keep on working with her and don't pull away when she tries to bite.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

You always think; OMG they are going to be really untame and not friendly at all! But they aren't used to humans, so they will be frightened of us, but one day they turn in to little angels:angel: and are friendly with us!! :lol:


----------



## tiffy&chuck (Jan 24, 2008)

She has her wings clipped. We have tried to bribe her with treats and she wont touch em!! Even when we put millet in her cage, she wont eat it for a day or two after...?!? all my other birds jump on it, they love the stuff!! No one has raised their voice at her except once when she bit my boyfriend, and he didnt yell at her, he just yolled OUCH!! She dosnt fake bite, shell get you and good!! When we try our luck with her we always wear gloves (the soft leather garden type) and she seems to be a bit calmer then, but she is still afraid.  We love her and arnt giving up, were just getting really frusterated...Chucky on the other hand is encouraging us that she will be well worth it


----------

